# Who makes 700c disk brake wheels?



## texasdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone know who sells disk brake ready700c wheelsets?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

texasdiver said:


> Anyone know who sells disk brake ready700c wheelsets?


Your biggest issue will be the rear hub width. Normal frames that take 700c wheels use 130mm rear axle spacing. Older ones use 126mm. But most disc brake hubs are 135mm - the norm for mountain bikes. But maybe you know all this. This site's sponsor, Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, sells 700c disc brake hub wheels -

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=46


----------



## iamddn (Feb 28, 2010)

You should look at cyclo-cross wheels - many options in 700c wheels in 130 size for disc brakes


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.traitorcycles.com/Store/Detail.cfm?Token={ts_2010-05-31_11:39:10}-30165375&P=124


----------



## neal_b (Jul 25, 2007)

Check these out, Velocity Road Disc Wheels:

http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=682

I've had a set for almost a year now on my CX bike, they are great. I mostly ride them on dirt roads or ice roads in the winter and some single track when it's on the route I'm riding.

These wheels are still true, haven't touched them since I bought them, at 240 pounds I think that says alot for them.


----------

